

Fast String Searching Using C++ STL Vectors in C# - AndreyKarpov
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/441871/Fast-String-Searching-Using-Cplusplus-STL-Vectors

======
bunderbunder
> The speed and efficiency of the C++ Standard Template > Library (STL) vector
> class is virtually unbeatable.

But the slowness and inefficiency of marshalling your way out of the AppDomain
is also virtually unbeatable. And C# isn't necessarily a slouch at the kind of
task the author is trying to accomplish.

The claim that this is a faster way to do it really needs to be backed up with
some benchmarks.

